# Reds are hatching!!



## VARNYARD (Jul 28, 2009)

Here they are, well some of the red crew.


----------



## Jer723 (Jul 28, 2009)

they are beautiful bobby. now im second guessing getting my little tequila.. . naaaaah just kidding i love my little girl! thanks so much!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Jer, glad you like her!! Here is one.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 28, 2009)

Bobby they look awesome congrats. send me one lol


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 28, 2009)

the reds are looking good


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 28, 2009)

Bobby those are soooooooooooo gorgeous! I'm not getting one(yet), but I'm still thanking you for doing such a great job


----------



## hailo (Jul 28, 2009)

very nice :-D


----------



## kyle (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow they look great :app ! I am so excited these next three weeks are going to be rough, but it will be well worth it when I get my new lil buddy!


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 29, 2009)

They have a caramel color. They are awesome!


----------



## madaboutlizards (Aug 5, 2009)

I have two of these gems coming my way.


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 5, 2009)

Very cute!!! You have the most amazing tegus. You are going to make us all go broke!!! haha.


----------



## GraphiK (Aug 5, 2009)

I want far too many of these tegus.. I'm gonna need to buy a house to keep them all.


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 5, 2009)

HAHA a house for you and a house for your tegus. Those tegus would be very lucky!!! =)


----------

